# Colorado Whitewater 2013 Fall Dinner - Special Guest Rafa Ortiz - 11.07.2013



## alaskagirl

*Rafa Rocks!*

I've watched a couple of Rafa's youtube videos (the GoPro ones) and he rocks! He loves those waterfalls! I'm very excited to meet him and hear his stories.


----------



## littlebit

*Deadline to register is this Friday*

so if you haven't registered, it's time to get on it! 
I think Rafa is going to be a really entertaining speaker... the guy drops waterfalls for a living - seriously.
I understand there will be great schwag, including some from Rafa's sponsors,
and it's a nice end to the boating season to rally with your fellow paddlers now that it's getting chilly and the water is mostly gone. 
But don't expect to show up at the door without registering in advance!


----------



## lmaciag

*Registration deadline approaching*

Just posting a reminder that registration closes THIS Friday, Nov 1. Hope to see you there! It is going to be great!


----------



## Colorado Whitewater

*Jackson Karma!!!!*

Hot off the presses...

Along with some other great prizes, JACKSON KAYAK will be donating a Karma!!! We are truly thankful to have this level of support.



http://static1.jacksonkayak.com//ho...main_files/gallery/hi-res-logos/jk_circle.jpg


----------



## lmaciag

Today is the last day to register!


----------

